# Line size for surf?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I have 8', 10', and 15' medium action rods for surf fishing. I am fishing for Pompano mostly. What is the minimum size line I should use? The reels now have 17# and 20# line. I think I may be over lined?


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm partial to 15# mono on double drop style surf casting rigs. 20 is fine too though. 15 obviously throws a little better and has a little less drag in the water.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

12# Ande mono - plenty strong for pomps and if you know how to use your drag its good for pretty much everything else imho.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

SteveCal said:


> I have 8', 10', and 15' medium action rods for surf fishing. I am fishing for Pompano mostly. What is the minimum size line I should use? The reels now have 17# and 20# line. I think I may be over lined?


I'm no expert but 20# mono will land a big shark 5ft and the biggest drum.

I run 17# Suffix Tritanium with a 50# shock leader on my drum rods but I'm chucking 8 and bait and trying to hit 100 yards (I never do but that is my dream some day). 

I have 12# Berkley big game on my bait (pomp and whiting rods). 

I landed a 35 inch black drum on one of these rods over Christmas break. (Biggest fish always hits the smallest rod you have out).

I got my wife a CPS 11 ft 2-5 and I put 10# Miomi mono on the reel for that one just to target pomps. Thought I would go really light and see if I could get some good action for Mamma. 

I have 20# on some 500 Jigmasters I might bring them along this time and throw out a pomp head at night to see if there are some toothy critters around. 
What do you think a 500 Jigmaster will look like on a Balistic 40-405I?
(Who cares it will be dark).
Good luck man and whatever you do keep the line tight and keep it new mono is cheap and you need to keep it new.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

You know?! Come to think of it. All this heavy line on heavy rods. 

I catch a 37" Red and its on the 7' rod with 12# line. 
I catch a 38" Black Drum and its on the 7' rod with 12# line. 
I catch a 16" Sheephead and its on the 7' rod with 12# line.

I might just sell all that surf stuff and stick to the 7' rod with 12# line. Seems I cast out all that heavy equipment then throw out the 12# line while waiting for a bite on the 'big poles'. Shur nuff. Something hits the 12# line.:001_huh:


----------

